# Scions of Teshub (CSM)



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Scions of Teshub

Inspired massively by Moonschwine’s Plog [http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95752] I have decided that white is the way to go for Chaos Marines! Fortunately the new GW paints are very accommodating when it comes to painting white and have made a once horrific job far less painful. 
So, not wanting to completely rip off someone else’s hard work I decided that I would go with a plain white scheme, copper trim and a black helmets, for fluff reasons I’ll get into in a bit…




























There are a couple of conversions thrown in here and there, mainly weapon or head swaps from other minis, the punch dagger from the Chaos Lord on Manticore and a few other bits here and there, just to give things a unique look. I’ve also used some very nice Apis pauldrons I got from Puppetswar, which have led to the unearthing of all sorts of ancient history goodies that are creeping into the fluff. 

So, to the fluffy bit. 
This still formulating and being ironed out but at the moment I am leaning heavily on a blend of Hittite, Egyptian and Babylonian mythology, especially bull worship. Teshub, the principle deity of my Chaos Marines was a God worshipped by the Hittites, similar to the Norse God Thor, he is a god of war and thunder and when combined with other similar gods of the time and area, he is a great starting point for a lesser Chaos God. This also gives me plenty of scope for painting, especially vehicles which will be painted with Hittite style imagery and cuneiform writing, which may also make onto the marines themselves when my free hand skills are up to the job. The bull worship angle also tied in very nicely with wanting to paint the minis white. Menthu, an Egyptian God of war was depicted as a falcon (strangely) but when he came to earth he took the form of a pure white bull with a black head. So, by complete coincidence, the white scheme worked out very nicely! 

In another happy coincidence I found this image which, with a little work here and there, will probably become a repeated symbol for the army as it looks very much like a chaos star.









Things to be added is a little tough at the moment, waiting for the new dex to arrive and a look at the new minis makes planning things a little difficult. At the moment I’m planning on a limited number of Marines bolstered by many, many Cultists and Daemons if I can find the right minis to represent them (and scrape together the finances!) but an almost dead cert for either daemon prince or greater daemon will be the Bale Taurus from Forgeworld.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, that's a pretty sample color scheme on that squad. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Having had time to have a look at the new Chaos stuff, both the cool and shiny and the new and shite (Yes, Mutilators, I’m looking at you! Damn spiky retards!) I took the dive with a pack of the new Raptors which, despite what some have said, I really like. They are still needing a few bits here and there touching up or finishing but I’m happy with them as they are and its only small things that still need to be done. 

So, without further needless waffling, here they are!














































They are incredible miniatures but for the first time ever I think they are actually too detailed, if I were a beginner these minis would scare the crap out of me and I’ve already seen a few of them completely murdered by little Johnny and his finger painting. I honestly think painting these has done my eyes a mischief, too many fiddly bits!

Next up, Huron Blackheart, who will be one of my HQ choices, probably, I don’t care I just like the mini!




















Sorry for the blurry pics, they could have been better but I have no access to a decent camera at the moment.

Next up will probably be a kit bashed Lucius The Eternal, I really dislike the current mini so any ideas on what to use to build one would be muchly appreciated. I have no problem making the whip it’s just the other bits that could be a problem, I want him to look like Lucius, just not the current fuck ugly Lucius. 

C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that the scheme works really well, especially with the green OSL. The raptors and Huron look boss mate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work Norm.

And hooray for picking models based on how they look.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Being bored and having bugger all to paint until after Christmas (when I'll be helping my daughter paint her dark elf dragon) I decided it was time to raid the bits box and see what I could come up with.

This was the result



















As he's something that has come together from parts that looked Ok together rather than any specific plan, I have no idea what he could be used as (have to check the Codex). On the other hand he should be fun to paint and keep me going for a day or so, more pics when he's finished.

C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I approve of any chaos marine in black and white.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cracking conversion Norm


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers Dave.

Here's a quick update on my progress so far with my kit bashed Chaos Space Marines something or other...



















I still need to work on some of the OSL areas and try and make my shockingly poor green stuff work look a bit better but so far I'm happy with how things are going.

C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely work there. If he weren't in the B/W scheme I'd have suggested a Tzeentchian assault character. I lord or sorcerer I suppose because they can take lightning claws otherwise I'd have said a dark apostle.

Looks good so far!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wow great stuff! and the splash of green is fantastic


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The OSL looks good.

The black robe needs highlights; apart from that I cannot see much you need to add.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The eyes look fantastic, very good glowing effect (that I am quite jealous of) that contrasts very well with the skin. Love the head used as well (all around just a very solid choice of parts for a conversion.)

As Dave said, the black of the robe looks a little too flat, and his armour is far too clean for a follower of the Chaos Gods.

What kit did you get his legs from, btw?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! 

@Boc, the legs are standard tactical marine legs, I just shaved off the purity seal on the ankle. The head is from the Tomb Kings Necro Sphinx set as is the snake on the back pack and the scarab, the torso is a standard CSM and the arms are from the new Raptors set. The OSL on the eyes was done simply by breaking a rule of painting and allowing paint to pool in an area. Where the eye's are quite sunken, I just filled them with very thin scorpion green, I let that dry then repeated the process with a smaller drop of white, then another drop of scorpion green. You need really thin paints for this to work or you just end up with a blob where the eyes should be. 

I've redone the robes as I wasn't happy with how they looked, I'm still trying to get the colours right on them as my GS skills are not conducive to a good paint job. New pics up soon when I get more work done.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, okay, didn't realize the robes were GS. The chains too? Those were the main reason I thought it was a kit, the chains look great.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The chains were part of what I wasn't happy with, they're gone now, they looked too bulky IRL. It was from some fine chain I picked up in a charity shop, always useful for weird odds and sods, bits of broken jewellery and stuff. And yeah, the robes were GS, but they have been redone now as well, minus the finger prints and dents from fixing the chain badly.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I also aprove of the chaos black and white. It makes for a more fearful looking legion. The gloomy green is also working pretty well. Keep on the good work


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Robes redone and another few additions, I'm far happier with how he looks now.




























There are a few more layers to do on the robes to get them looking how I want but its very nearly done, so, back to nothing to paint


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

beautiful just beautiful....amazing work dude really creative this is what i like to see


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

Really good stuff, man.

I was skeptical about the idea of white armor on Chaos Marines, but this has sold me on it.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

The Sons of Malice would like to have a word with you about white chaos armor, Olden.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's a wip of a new mini I'm working on at the moment, failcast at its very worst but I'm fed up with ringing GW, sending the mini back and waiting for the replacement that's either just as bad or worse.










The whole thing had a texture like sand paper and huge bubbles everywhere, I patched up what I could with GS and glue and then just got on with the job at hand. I really would have thought GW would be on top of the whole Finecast thing by now but no.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work so far despite the best efforts of Finecrap to derail it for you.
I recently finished my first and last FC mini after leaving it for months and months in pure disgust.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking swanky.

I really like the choice of red for the loincloth.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers Vash and Dave.

Using white as the main scheme has helped a lot, using a blank canvas as such frees you up for adding in other colours without them clashing.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Using white as the main scheme has helped a lot, using a blank canvas as such frees you up for adding in other colours without them clashing.


I can see that. The question is whether the effort of painting so much white is greater or lesser than the effort of balancing the palette.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not too worried, they were going to be white whatever happened, freeing up the choice of colours I can add for details has been a lucky side effect rather than the original intention.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great stuff there Norm! Loving the Huron figure


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

First three Terminators almost done and my brush has fish tailed:angry: waiting for some more brushes to arrive from Ebay and the rest should be done soon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The OSL looks powerful.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Those terminators are stunning!!! As Dave says, the osl look killer too


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The OSL looks powerful.


Especially on that first guy. Looks really good though methinks


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

the glowing from the eyes and gaps in the raptors is really creepy. I love the work so far!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like where you are going with these, it is an unusual scheme for chaos but you are making it work really well. I would love to see some better pics of huron, it is a model i really like. Your bits box conversion looks fantastic for the use of some fairly standard parts. Also even though you scrapped them the chains were impressive. To even make them out of gs is far beyond my capabilities. Fine work all round.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll do my best to get some better pics taken, they are a touch blurry:blush:

Here we go.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking really great Norm, as others have said the white and green look awesome together and your use of OSl is really strong. Looking fowards to seeing some vehicles added to these bad boys. I'd love to see what you can do even with a standard rhino or predator.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Finally someone else who isn't afraid of metallics k:

Norm that is a bad ass bit of work, no doubt about it.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

@ Grimzag, I'm waiting on an airbrush before I start tackling vehicles, I've painted a couple in the past and I suck at them, I've always struggled getting a smooth finish and they end up looking like they were finger painted. I've got some ideas for the vehicles but definitely air brush first.

@ Wraith, I just can't get my head around painting NMM, whenever I try it comes out looking awful. It could be that I'm not a huge fan of the technique, there are far too many minis out there with terrible NMM, unless you are a real master I say leave it well alone. 

Thanks for the kind words gents, more stuff coming as soon as my new brushes arrive.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great piece of work there Norm! :so_happy:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Work has started on what will be my Daemon Prince when it's done.



















So far the only real conversion work is the hammer/club which was made from a stone pendant that comes with the kit and a lolly stick, I'll be changing the handle section when I get some cotton buds, the lolly stick will be cut into sections then slotted over the cotton bud stick. Also waiting on some wings to arrive from GW, I've gone with Balrog wings, hopefully they should be big enough. And finally some armour plates from the forgefiend kit should finish the look and bring the beasty kicking and screaming into the 40K setting. I normally dislike conversion work but strangely I'm really looking forward to getting stuck into this model and seeing what I can come up with.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Another small update while I wait for things to turn up, the big beastie now has a spine! 

Just waiting for the GS to firm up a little more so I can smooth a few bits out a little more but I think its looking pretty damn snazzy! 










Oh, forgot to mention, I also added a tail from the Chimaera kit.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Another wip update on the Greater Daemon/Prince, everything base coated (almost) and work on layering the wings, skin tones and what not has begun.




























The skin is proving to be a bit of a problem, I want to keep it in line with the fluff I'm working on and tie it in with the Apis sacred bulls which were pure white with a black head. I want the skin pale but not pure white, I think that would look off, so I'm trying to build up layers using increasingly lightened layers of bleached bone while the fur is a more pure white colour, as it would be in nature. My worry is that with the pure white fur the skin will always look dirty, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, just not really the look I'm going for.

Any ideas would be muchly appreciated!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

From the photographs, the appearance of dirt seems to be from the fur being over a clean grey. I suggest basing the fur with a 2:1 Bleached Bone:Grey then building it up to pure white to remove the contrast.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Humina Humina Humina *drool*


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Finished pics of the big beastie! 




























Close up of the hammer



















I still need to base him, I'm not sure which size base to go for other than BIG! Any ideas on that one would be good. 

I'm now at a loss as to what to do next, I really should start writing a list before I start a project, it could either be a couple (3 maybe) bikers or a pack of beastmen to convert into cultists, again, any ideas would be great.


C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Thread! The only problem with your models is the camera you are using to show them off. some parts look fuzzy and really take away from your conversions/paint scheme.

+rep! for that DP, I really like where you went with him but still managed to keep cohesion with the colour.

Chaosftw


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I really do need to sit down and get some of the old pics on here redone as they are pretty shocking, pretty much got the camera sorted now so its something I'll have to get round to.

Cheers for the rep!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I have finally sat down and written a list of what I've got so far and what I want to add to this slowly growing army. 

The list is (already got in green)

HQs, Huron Black heart
Daemon Prince (allied)
Dark Apostle

Elites, Chaos Terminators x5
Hellbrute 

Troops, 
CSM x10
Lesser Daemons (Allied)
CSM x10
Cultists x35 (ungors and catachans, mixed and matched)

Heavy, Oblits x3 (minotuars converted)
Forgefiend

Fast, Raptors x5
Chaos Bikers x5

Without adding in any upgrades as such, this army will undoubtedly just live in a display cabinet, I've got this at around the 1750 point mark but would like to round it out to 2K if I can. So I've got 250 left to spend on I don't know what, I'm stuck! 

I don't want mutilators, although I could go the same route as the Oblits and model them from minotaurs just with CC weapons. I definitely don't want a hell chicken, sorry, I just think it looks hideous. I'm not overly keen on painting vehicles although I may give it a go so maybe a land raider or a predator/vindicator? 

Either way I'm not costing for things like weapon upgrades or marks and such so the cost of is based purely on the Codex cost of the unit + extra members and I'm not massively fussed about staying within the boundaries of the FOC, I just want things to look fairly well rounded out from a purely aesthetic point of view. 

So, with roughly 250 points to spend what would you throw at this army to finish things off?

Pics of beastmen lesser daemons coming soon!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

A quick update, and a stack of pictures! 

First up some nearly done beastmen which I'm using as lesser daemons, strange how photographing miniatures always throws up a load of missed bits and touch ups:suicide:














































My first of three bikers




























And some pictures of the CSM and Raptors, retaken as the originals were a bit crappy! 








































































































































And a better pic of my Dark Apostle










C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the Beast Daemons.

The metallics seem a little dull; they might pop more with another extreme highlight.


----------

